
Ask HN: What's your startup's TLD? - hackathonguy
Hey guys,<p>Looking for a TLD for a startup. The common ones are all taken. For context, the company intends to build a small business project management SaaS. What TLDs do you use?
======
z0mbie42
Hi, Remember some TLDs may have serious consequences on your service
availability depending of the organization behind ot[1]

Thus my startup which require high availability use a .com domain with a
domain related suffix: [https://phasersec.com](https://phasersec.com)

But one of my side project use a .io domain
([https://infosecjobs.io](https://infosecjobs.io)) because high availability
is not a primary concern.

You can also mix the two, like: Mydomain.io for your website And
mydomainapi.com for your api which require high availability. (Like do
getstream.io)

[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=io%20domain&sort=byPopularity&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=io%20domain&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

